# Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich fische meistens beim Karpfenangeln mit Freilauf. Wenn ein Fisch jetzt beisst und abzieht, soll ich dann einfach eine Kurbelumdrehung machen damit der Freilauf rausgeht und der Fisch von einer Sekunde auf die Andere sofort gegen die Bremse schwimmt?? Ist das nicht schlecht für das Gerät??

Ohne Freilauf weis ich wies geht: da legt man die Hand auf die Spule und schlägt an und stellt dannach die Bremse wieder fest.

Aber wie funktioniert das wenn man mit Freilauf fischt

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Hallo,

sobald du die Kurbel bewegst ist der Freilauf wieder aus.
Dann ist wieder nur die Bremse aktiv.
Wenn du mit sehr scharfen Hacken arbeitest empfiehlt es sich nicht anzuhauen.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Wenn du mit Festblei fischt ist ein Anhieb unnötig. Fischt du mit Laufblei, brauchst du keinen Freilauf und setzt einen Anhieb.
Bei Festblei stellst du deinen Freilauf so ein, dass der Fisch nur schwer abziehen kann, die Rute aber auf dem Pod oder Rutenständer bleibt. Dementsprechend ist dein Freilauf nur ein wenig leichtgängiger als deine Bremse eingestellt.
Beim Abziehen einfach Rute aufnehmen, Kurbelumdrehung, normal drillen, fertig.

Kann Leute, die mit Festblei gleich nochmal anschlagen gar nicht ausstehen. Das zerreißt dem Karpfen nämlich nur das Maul - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Aber wenn der Fisch sehr schnell abzieht ist es dann nicht schlecht für die Rolle wenn ich mitten im Run einfach den Freilauf rausmache? da gibts ja dann nen ziemlichen Ruck, wenn der Fisch innerhalb eines Augenblicks gegen die Bremse schwimmt, oder?

ist ja dann als ob der Karpfen innerhalb eines Augenblicks gegen ne Wand schwimmen würde


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Verzichte einfach auf deinen Freilauf und sorge dafür das du einen vernünftigen Aufbau hast der deine Ruten sicher halten kann und stelle die Bremse recht straff ein.Bei mir ist Drilleinstellung=Einstellung wenn die Rute auf dem Pod liegt.Freilauf ist meiner Meinung nach überflüssig und out.Dieser Ruck der dort entsteht ist ansich nicht schlimm ein knapp gehakter Fisch kann dadurch natürlich mal ausschlitzen wär er dann im Drill aber wahrscheinlich sowieso.Für das Gerät ist das aber kein Problem.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Trollwut (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Fisch sehr schnell abzieht ist es dann nicht schlecht für die Rolle wenn ich mitten im Run einfach den Freilauf rausmache? da gibts ja dann nen ziemlichen Ruck, wenn der Fisch innerhalb eines Augenblicks gegen die Bremse schwimmt, oder?



Deswegen sollte deine Freilaufeinstellung deiner Bremseinstellung ziemlich ähnlich sein.
Ich nehme meistens die Rute während des Runs in die Hand, lasse den Fisch noch so weit laufen, wie er möchte (sofern die Unterwasserstruktur das zulässt) und schließe den Freilauf erst, wenn er kurz anhält.


----------



## Vanner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Fisch sehr schnell abzieht ist es dann nicht schlecht für die Rolle wenn ich mitten im Run einfach den Freilauf rausmache? da gibts ja dann nen ziemlichen Ruck, wenn der Fisch innerhalb eines Augenblicks gegen die Bremse schwimmt, oder?
> 
> ist ja dann als ob der Karpfen innerhalb eines Augenblicks gegen ne Wand schwimmen würde



 Da du ja eigentlich die Rutenspitze hoch hältst, bevor du den Freilauf durch die Kurbeldrehung deaktivierst, läuft der Fisch in die Rute und wird somit nicht abrupt gestoppt.


----------



## Cormoraner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Ich mache das wiederrum meist anders. Ich halte die Spule fest, schlag an und kurbel (Freilauf springt raus). Konnte noch nichts negatives feststellen.

Manchmal drehe ich aber auch die Kurbel bis der Freilauf rausspringt und hau dann erst an. Je nachdem wie mir grade ist - mache da auch keinen Hehl drum.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Anschlagen ist völlig überflüssig,der Fisch hängt ja bereits .
Entweder halte ich die Rutenspitze schon fast oben oder seitlich wenn ich den Freilauf  durch eine Kurbelumdrehung auschalte.
Der Fisch rennt dann gegen die Rute ,die alles abfedert.
Allerdings habe ich den Freilauf relativ leicht eingestellt ,sonst rattert das Pod mitsamt den anderen Ruten drauf über den Steg. :c


----------



## Fish2Fun (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Ich fische auch mit Freilauf....
am besten die Spule mit den Daumen festhalten und dann den anschlag setzen... dann einfach anfangen mit korbeln und dann springt der Freilauf von allein raus


----------



## Revilo62 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Leuuute, wozu anschlagen? Das was ihr erreichen wollt, ist doch schon geschehen, der Haken, wenn er scharf ist, hat doch schon längst gepierct und wenn er doch mal auf der Platte sitzen sollte, dann ändert auch ein Anhieb nix.
Bei ausreichend schwerem Blei und scharfen Haken null Problemo und wenn dann die Freilaufbremse stramm eingestellt ist, noch weniger #q

Die Montage heißt nicht umsonst Selbsthakmontage, weil wie man in Bayern sagt, der Fisch sich selbst hackt

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## dudausg (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

hallo,
der haken sitzt bereits...
ich versuche durch das direkte anheben der rute, direkt druck auf den fisch auszuüben, damit er gar keine chance hat, sich in hindernissen fest zu setzen. auch beim fischen an muschelkanten sehr wichtig.... was dazu natürlich erforferlich ist, ist eine geflochtene schur, ansonsten kommt am anderen ende nicht viel an.
auch die kurbelbewegung beim freilauf lasse ich aus... hand drauf, und mit einem finger hebel umlegen. auf dauer und bei vielen fischen wird es deine rolle dir danken... manche rollen geben nämlich schnell den geist auf, wenn man andauernd den gang bei voller drehzahl rein haut...

gruß
dennis


----------



## Deddl (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Ich handhabe es so, wie auch bei normalen Rollen. Rute aufnehmen und dabei Hand auf die Spule(ohne Festblei mit Anhieb). Merke ich, dass der Fisch größer ist versuche ich ihn langsam mit der Hand an der Spule abzubremsen um keinen Schnurbruch zu riskieren(Wichtig hierbei auch nicht zu schwach abbremsen, sonst löst sich evtl. der Haken oder der Fisch setzt sich irgendwo fest). Erst wenn ich merke der Fisch zieht nicht mehr ab bzw. nicht mehr so stark klappe ich den Freilauf um(Ich mache das meist nicht per Kurbelumdrehung, aber jeder wie er es hier mag).


----------



## Joschkopp (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Leute macht ihr euch garkeine Gedanken darum was ihr an eure Schnur knüpft?
Wenn man sich doch eine Selbsthakmontage zusammenbastelt, dann hat das ganze doch einen Grund und man setzt sich damit auseinander wie diese Montage funktioniert und nicht weil XY im Youtubevideo oder Zeitungsbericht erzählt man braucht das um erfolgreich Karpfen zu angeln.

Selbst bei einem 'Running Rig' erübrigt sich der Anschlag wenn man die Rute aufnimmt und anhebt, den Freilauf schließt und der Fisch in eine gemäßigt feste Bremse schwimmt. Das ist auch die einzige Situation wo ich mit sehr weit geöffneten Freilauf Fische, ganz einfach damit der Fisch wenig Widerstand spürt sobald er mit dem Köder abzieht.
Also wieso anschlagen? Rute aufheben und Kontakt zum Fisch aufnehmen reicht vollkommen aus. Warum dem Fisch unnötige Verletzungen zuführen.

Ein komplett offener Freilauf beim fischen mit dem Festblei ist ganz einfach Schwachsinn, führt höchstens dazu das der Fisch vor schreck das er gehakt ist mit vollspeed in das nächste Hindernis rein schwimmt, das war dann zwar ein Vollrun aber nicht zielführend und der Fisch ist meistens weg.
Stell deine Bremse minimal fester ein als es der Freilauf ist, so kannst du den Freilauf schließen wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat und hast einen ruckfreien Übergang zur normalen Kampfbremse.
Stell den Freilauf so ein das der Fisch bei seiner Flucht die Ruten bzw. Rutenauflage nicht in das Wasser reißen kann. Meistens reicht es aus den Freilauf so einzustellen das der Fisch gerade ebend noch gut Schnur nehmen kann, wenn der Fisch groß genug ist hast du immer noch einen tollen Vollrun. Und besten immer direkt an den Ruten sitzen um sofort reagieren zu können.

Tight Lines.


----------



## YdeeS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Wenn ich mir das hier durchlese, greif ich mir echt an den Kopf. Für was zum Teufel fischt ihr Freilaufrollen wenn ihr sie dann wie eine normale Rolle verwendet?


----------



## Joschkopp (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das hier durchlese, greif ich mir echt an den Kopf. Für was zum Teufel fischt ihr Freilaufrollen wenn ihr sie dann wie eine normale Rolle verwendet?



Damit die Angelindustrie ihr Geld verdient, aber der Trend geht ja zur QD bei den Karpfenrollen... dann hat sich das mit dem Freilauf bald erledigt...


----------



## dudausg (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

@idees
erfahrungen, die ich in den letzten 7-8 jahren sammeln konnte (lehrgeld)! ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass beim aufnehmen der rute und die hand aufm rollenkopf, ich direkten kontakt zum fisch hab und ich direkt druck auf den fisch ausüben kann. wenn ich das seh bei manchen, die wie ein bekloppter direkt beim aufnehmen der rute, wie bekloppt ane rolle rühren.
aber ich fische inzwischen dieses baitrunner 2 system, bei denen alles übern kopf geht. komm ich am besten mit klar. 
naturlich sollte allen klar sein, dass der fisch bereits gehakt hat durch die selbsthakmontage :-I, davon bin ich ausgegangen.
aber so sammelt jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen.


----------



## YdeeS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



dudausg schrieb:


> @idees
> erfahrungen, die ich in den letzten 7-8 jahren sammeln konnte (lehrgeld)! ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass beim aufnehmen der rute und die hand aufm rollenkopf, ich direkten kontakt zum fisch hab und ich direkt druck auf den fisch ausüben kann.



Na also... und wozu jetzt Freilauf ?
Davon abgesehen ist meine Bremse beim liegen fester zu als im Drill, da brauch ich noch netmal was festhalten, einfach aufnehmen und gut ist.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Dieser Trööt trennt irgendwie sehr schön erkennbar die Karpfenangler von den (boah ey) Carpern!


----------



## dudausg (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

ein freilauf daher, damit der fisch mir die ruten nicht heran reißt... wenn ich jedoch direkt vorm hindernis angel am tag zb, dann ist die rolle so gut wie zu, ich mach es immer von ort und stelle abhängig. wenn ich aber frei laufen lass, sann nur bei freiem wsser und auch nur, wenn die fische sehr vorsichtig sind. halt immer nach situation. und zu der hand auf der rolle, ich arbeite sehr viel mit finger und hand an der rolle... aber wie gesagt, jeder fischt so, wie er es am besten mit seinem gerät kann... das passt schon so wie ich es mach, hab mir genug gedanken gemacht über verlorene fische, gerissene schnur und defekte rollen..

gruß


----------



## YdeeS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Wieso machst du deine Bremse nur vor Hindernissen dicht und nicht im Freiwasser? Es hat nur Vorteile seine Bremse immer so zu wie möglich zu machen. Was hat ein vorsichtiger Fisch mit der Bremseinstellung zutun?


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Es wäre vermutlich viel zu simpel, wenn man mit einer ordentlich voreingestellten Bremse einfach nur die Rute aufnimmt, wie auch immer, den Freilauf, oder die QD, schließt und den Karpfen in aller Ruhe drillt und landet.


----------



## Joschkopp (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Wieso machst du deine Bremse nur vor Hindernissen dicht und nicht im Freiwasser? Es hat nur Vorteile seine Bremse immer so zu wie möglich zu machen. Was hat ein vorsichtiger Fisch mit der Bremseinstellung zutun?



Ein vorsichtiger Fisch wird sobald er Widerstand merkt sofort versuchen den Köder auszuspucken oder abzuschütteln, hat man jetzt die QD/Freilaufeinstellung so weit geöffnet das er nichts merkt wenn er mit dem Köder abzieht hat man mehr Zeit zu reagieren, als wenn er sofort Widerstand spürt den Haken abschüttelt eh man an den Ruten ist und Kontakt aufnehmen kann. So habe ich deutlich weniger Fehlbisse gehabt und konnte auch scheue Karpfen überlisten. Nur mal am Rande spreche ich hier vom Running Rig.
Bei der Festbleimontage macht das ziemlich wenig Sinn.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Ein vorsichtiger Fisch wird sobald er Widerstand merkt sofort versuchen den Köder auszuspucken oder abzuschütteln, hat man jetzt die QD/Freilaufeinstellung so weit geöffnet das er nichts merkt wenn er mit dem Köder abzieht hat man mehr Zeit zu reagieren, als wenn er sofort Widerstand spürt den Haken abschüttelt eh man an den Ruten ist und Kontakt aufnehmen kann. So habe ich deutlich weniger Fehlbisse gehabt und konnte auch scheue Karpfen überlisten. Nur mal am Rande spreche ich hier vom Running Rig.
> Beim Selbsthakeffekt macht das ziemlich wenig Sinn.
> 
> Tight Lines.



Dann angelst du ja offensichtlich mit Durchlaufmontagen, oder gar mit freier Leine!? Denn bei einem Festblei spielt es ja nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, wie weit man den Freilauf geöffnet hat.


----------



## YdeeS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Gut bei Laufbleimontage verstehe ich das.


----------



## Stefff (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Hallo Leute!

Wahnsinn was hier mal wieder für ne Wissenschaft aus unserem Hobby gemacht wird!!
So schwer is Angeln doch gar nicht!


Zur Frage:
Ne, das macht weder deiner Rolle noch deiner Rute was, vorausgesetzt die Bremse ist nicht vollständig zugedeht!!

Habe ich, solange ich mit Freilaufrolle gefischt habe, auch immer so gemacht.
Fisch zieht ab, gegen den eingestellten Freilauf, Rute wurde aufgenommen, eine Kurbelumdrehung und Fisch schwimmt gegen eingestellte Bremse! Da fehlt nix, passiert nix und hat bestens geklappt (über Jahre).

Mittlerweile verzichte ich auf den ganzen Freilaufwahn beim Karpfenfischen und benutze wieder "normale Rollen" mit genauso voreingestellter Bremse wie es die Situation erfordert.
Jeder wie er mag und es bevorzugt.
Manche Sachen sollte man auch einfach mal nach Gefühl machen und nicht immer nach Schema wie es einem oftmals versucht wird vorzuschreiben.
Und wie immer: Eine Frage der Einstellung (auch im wörtlichen Sinne)

Grüße

P.S.: hab das alles auch schon viel enger gesehen!! Gott sei Dank ändert sich das mit der Zeit wieder und man konzentriert sich wieder auf das wesentliche.


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Moin,

mit Mono setze ich schon einen sachten Anhieb, auch bei Festblei / Selbsthakmontage. Ob die 80 Gramm Blei ausreichen, um den Haken vollständig zu setzen und nicht nur "anpieksen", da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
(Wenn mal das Blei runterfällt hat der Haken in meiner Flosse jedenfalls noch ein paar Millimeter Luft.  )

Die Mono hat so viel Dehnung, dass vom Anhieb eh nicht mehr all zu viel durchkommt. Gehe da auf Nummer sicher und die Mäuler waren noch nie eingerissen oder zerfleddert.

Freilauf rennt
Rute aufnehmen
Spule festhalten
Anhieb / Freilauf raus
Drill

Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.

VG


----------



## YdeeS (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Freilauf rennt
> Rute aufnehmen
> ...


Für was hast du dann eine Freilaufrolle, total unnütz ? |bigeyes


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Unnütz ist das nicht:

Ich habe meine Bremse recht fest zu und ändere die Einstellung in der Regel nicht, eventuell kurz vor der Landung.

Mir hing schon einmal eine Rute mit der Rolle am Bissanzeiger, Spitze im Wasser, weil ich vergessen habe den Freilaufhebel umzulegen und den Griff nicht richtig in den Halter gedrückt habe. War recht knapp.

Das passiert bei einem gut eingestellten Freilauf nicht (wenn man ihn dann aktiviert...).

VG


----------



## YdeeS (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Ich sehe da immer noch keinen Grund für einen Freilauf, das kann eine Rolle mit Kopfbremse genauso. 
Bei deiner Technik ist der Freilauf auf jeden Fall unnütz. Wieso kurbelst du nicht einfach den Freilauf raus, so wie es gedacht ist?


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Ich habe doch grade erläutert, weswegen der Freilauf für mich Sinn macht:
Damit mir die Rute beim Lauf nicht vom Pod segelt, wenn ich die normale Bremse dicht habe.

Ob ich die Funktion nun per Kurbelumdrehung, mit der Hand, oder mit einem Voodotanz deaktiviere hat doch nichts mit dem Sinn der Freilaufes an sich zu tun. Wenn ich mit der Hand die Spule blockiere, um anzuschlagen, mache ich gleichzeitig den Freilauf raus, damit ich meine gewünschte Brems- / Drilleinstellung habe.
Ohne Freilauf müsste ich bei diesem Schritt an der Bremse drehen, muss ich aber nicht, da ich einen Freilauf habe.

VG


----------



## YdeeS (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Und wenn du den Freilauf raus machst hast du eine zugeknallte Bremse, wo ist da der Sinn?
Habt ihr nur Satzkarpfen die keinen Druck machen oder was?


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Sag mal, willst du mich trollen?

Man kann die Bremse so einstellen, dass die Schnur nicht reißt. Wozu sollte ich die Bremse weicher einstellen, als benötigt?

Die Bremseinstellung ist dabei von Anfang an gegeben und optimal eingestellt und ich muss nicht mitten beim Drill an der Bremse rumpopeln.


----------



## YdeeS (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Sag mal, willst du mich trollen?
> 
> Man kann die Bremse so einstellen, dass die Schnur nicht reißt. Wozu sollte ich die Bremse weicher einstellen, als benötigt?
> 
> Die Bremseinstellung ist dabei von Anfang an gegeben und optimal eingestellt und ich muss nicht mitten beim Drill an der Bremse rumpopeln.



Ich glaub du willst mich trollen, du hast doch gesagt das deine Bremse komplett zu ist und es dir eine Rute vom Halter gerissen hat, wie kann die für den Drill optimal eingestellt sein?

Egal, ich merk schon sinnlos zu diskutieren....


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Wenn ihr den Gral der "Reinen Lehre" gefunden habt, dann gebt bitte Bescheid. Ich will dann sofort ein Jünger sein! |wavey:


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*

Wird gemacht Andal, ich beende die Diskussion allerdings hier. Die Verwarnungen sprechen für sich.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anhieb beim Freilauf setzen*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Freilauf rennt
> Rute aufnehmen
> Spule festhalten
> Anhieb / Freilauf raus
> Drill



Da hake ich meine Fische schneller ,ich lasse Schritt 3 einfach weg. 

Duck und weg.


----------

